# Cardiac Labs?



## moshjl (Sep 16, 2010)

What labs are done in a typical cardiac lab work-up in the ED? 
Thanks!


----------



## sam_son  (Sep 16, 2010)

*Cardiac labs*

The below are some commonly taken cardiac labs in ER

 Creatine Phosphokinase ( CPK ) 
CPK- MB
Troponin
Myoglobin


----------



## LTibbetts (Sep 17, 2010)

Bnp
ldh
sgot


----------

